# Tons more Fish pics, Baby pics too :)



## Osiris

Here's few pics, my 1.5" Maleri male he's only been in tank couple days..:

























26 Princess Fry:








Their dad:

















^^^Those i picked up past weekend Fry, and maleri.
Have about 25-30 free swimming fry now from this guy:

























My syno multi's are growing up:

















More Eureka fry are coming from this guy:

























Well more to come later, hope you enjoyed.


----------



## Lydia

WOW! Those are really awesome!!!


----------



## fishfreaks

Very sweet pics! How many tanks do you have? I'm definatly jealous :-D


----------



## fish_doc

Great pictures, I love the bristlenose.


----------



## Meeocky

very nice!


----------



## fishboy

nice color on that bristlenose


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Wow NICE PICS! VERY COLORFUL FISH!


----------



## igorstshirts.com

The top little fish is amazing and so is the rainbow one.


----------



## Osiris

Thanx! yea he is showing amazing color for 1.5" but he's also in with alot of small fish then him lol.

Rainbow fish?


----------



## Lydia

I think he is talking about your eureka. It's beautiful!


----------



## Osiris

Oo thank you lol.


----------



## awesome kid

MalawianPro, is the eureka that the pics show the one in your icon?


----------



## Osiris

yup that's the one


----------



## Osiris

O didnt see the tank question, ummm i had 12 up and running but i am downgrading temporaily due to work, hard to keep up with them all when i'm only home two days a week. Come Feb/March i want to have 15 up and running on a new custom tank rack, and two-three swimming pools in the basement.


----------



## Georgia Peach

very nice!


----------



## Fish Friend

good lord, ive never seen one in such suttle orange before, thats amazing!!!!! well done


----------



## Fishystarter

I really liked the second picture,
How sweet...


----------

